# National Intelligence University



## Marauder06 (Nov 29, 2011)

Website: http://www.ni-u.edu/

Formerly known as NDIC and a string of other names. Offers BS and MS programs to both military (enlisted/warrant/officer) and civilians. The MS is the one I'm most familiar with because I completed it about a year and a half ago. The MSSI (Master of Science of Strategic Intelligence) is a one-year program hosted out of the DIA's headquarters building in D.C. A couple of things that I liked about the program:

1) it satisfies half of the officer "intermediate level education" requirement (they were pushing for it to satisfy the whole thing but I don't think that has been approved yet)

2) it's a one-year master's-producing program (and the school is accredited)

3) AFAIK it's the only intelligence-related master's program in which you actually routinely handle classified information

4) you get to spend a full year working on an intelligence-related issue (i.e. your thesis)

5) many of the classes were interesting and useful to me as both an intel professional and as a military officer in general

6) there is a wide cross-section of experience in the program. In my small group of 10, there were three Army, two Navy, three Coast Guard, two Air Force, and a civilian

7) the coursework is not "easy," but pretty much all of us agreed it was less stressful than getting shot at in Iraq or Afghanistan. A year with family was awesome. There were times when I had to work really hard of course, but the most stressful part of any day was fighting D.C. rush hour traffic on the way home ;) That's a big change from what I had been doing for the last ten years or so.

You DO NOT have to be an intel professional to attend NIU. In fact, in my small group of ten, there were only three intel types. The rest were operations field, with the exception of the civilian who was an IT tech.

So, if you're active-duty enlisted, warrant, or officer and want a shot at a useful master's degree on the DoD's dime, check out NDU. I highly recommend it, especially for officers looking to satisfy their ILE requirement.


----------



## Brill (Nov 29, 2011)

To chime in, this program is also available to Guard and Reserve (only Reservists I knew that attended were WDC based).  This program is very highly reguarded in the civilian intel community too.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 29, 2011)

How do they handle clearances if they allow civilians to handle classified material?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 29, 2011)

What do you mean?  The civilians have the same clearances we do.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, but by civilian you mean non-military employees of intel agencies and the like who already possess active clearances, right?  As opposed to my sleep deprived interpretation of just anyone being able to apply to the school and then get a clearance.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 29, 2011)

The former, yes.  You have to have a TS before you can go to the school, at least the MS program.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it open to Coalition Members?


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's are the eligibility requirements. Straight off of the website...

Eligibility Criteria
All prospective National Intelligence University students must be U.S. citizens who are *members of the U.S. Armed Forces* or *federal government employees*. *All applicants must possess an active TS/SCI security clearance.* Government contractors are not eligible to apply for any NIU programs.

*Bachelor of Science in Intelligence (BSI) Eligibility Criteria*

Possess a high school – or equivalent – diploma

Completed a minimum of 80 semester hours of undergraduate work including:

20 upper division (junior or senior level) hours

30 hours earned through a regionally accredited higher education institution

9 hours in communication skills, 6 of which must be earned in composition

12 hours in math and science, 3 of which must be earned in math

15 hours in humanities, social sciences, or fine arts 

Have a cumulative gpa of 2.5 or higher on a 4.0 scale
*Master of Science of Strategic Intelligence (MSSI) Eligibility Criteria*

Possess a baccalaureate degree from a regionally accredited institution

Competitive applicants have cumulative undergraduate gpa of 3.0 or higher on a 4.0 scale and score in the 50th percentile or higher on all components of the Graduate Record Exam (GRE)
*Master of Science and Technology Intelligence (MSTI) Eligibility Criteria*


Possess a baccalaureate degree from a regionally accredited institution




Competitive applicants have cumulative undergraduate gpa of 3.0 or higher on a 4.0 scale and score in the 50th percentile or higher on all components of the Graduate Record Exam (GRE)



The ideal candidate will have academic exposure to science, technology, engineering or math (STEM) during the undergraduate years.   A full science or engineering degree is not necessary, but will be important to success in class.  The School selects candidates according to standard admissions policy, with added review of the quantitative scores on the GRE and transcripts of STEM courses or relevant work experience.
*Graduate Certificate and Continuing Education Criteria*

Possess a baccalaureate degree from a regionally accredited institution


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 30, 2011)

Irish said:


> Is it open to Coalition Members?


 
When I was at the University, it was US-only.  They were trying to get that changed to five-eyes but I'm not sure if it went through yet.


----------



## RetPara (Dec 12, 2011)

I was in the one year resident program class of '90 (that's 1990 assholes).  Don't hold your breath waiting for it to be open to coalition members.  It's pretty much the finishing school for the intell community.  I sat across from a SS agent just off 'the detail' and in another class next to a FBI agent who had worked the Walker family case. 

So... since they changed the damn name AGAIN....  That's another damn coffee cup to buy...


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 12, 2011)

I recently read an article that said NIU hosted its first course offering that included foreign officers.  I think it was held OCONUS.  Not quite full integration as yet, but a step in the right direction.


----------



## devilbones (Dec 12, 2011)

Maurader,
When did you go through?  I worked at the DIAC for 10 years.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 12, 2011)

I graduated this past summer.


----------



## interrogat (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm considering their BSI program but I'm waiting on Columbia University to send me their rejection letter before I apply.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 21, 2011)

interrogat said:


> I'm considering their BSI program but I'm waiting on Columbia University to send me their rejection letter before I apply.


 
Good luck, either way!  Have you thought about Yale?  Their Eli Whitney program seems tailor-made for vets.


----------



## interrogat (Dec 22, 2011)

I've never heard of the Eli Whitney program - looks fantastic. I certainly don't have the disposable income to attend either Columbia or Yale, but I have some funds maturing in the next few years that could help out. Plus it's always been a dream to go to school up north :O


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't know about the other schools, but Yale seems to be pretty generous when it comes to funding for folks in the Eli Whitney program, especially vets.  The hard part about Yale is getting in; it seems everything falls into place after that.


----------



## Brill (Dec 23, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> The hard part about Yale is getting in; it seems everything falls into place after that.


 
Sir, that statement just cost you a case of beer.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 23, 2011)

lindy said:


> Sir, that statement just cost you a case of beer.


 
I don't get it


----------



## interrogat (Mar 3, 2012)

I have some questions about receiving a nomination from the parent agency.

The how-to on the website and guidebook is a bit vague. What exactly does that consist of? Is it the first O-5, O-6 in my chain of command, a MOR from the BDE/Installation SIO, am I looking for a recommendation from HRC, HQDA, INSCOM, USAICoE?

This is concerning the baccalaureate degree offering at NIU.

Any assistance is appreciated.


----------

